# Looking for e-pipe



## Saad (18/6/15)

Hi guys

Wanted to see what is available, looking for an e-pipe...
Please post a pic if you have anything available!

Thanks!


----------



## acorn (18/6/15)

Saad said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wanted to see what is available, looking for an e-pipe...
> Please post a pic if you have anything available!
> ...



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/price-drop-reo-grand-lp-sl-and-limelight-pipe.t11861/#post-229901


----------



## andro (18/6/15)

Saad said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wanted to see what is available, looking for an e-pipe...
> Please post a pic if you have anything available!
> ...


Or check vapourmountain as well . He sell new only off course

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Saad (18/6/15)

Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/15)

@Saad 
I have moved this to the "who has stock" forum so retailers can respond of they choose to


----------



## andro (19/6/15)

Saad said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wanted to see what is available, looking for an e-pipe...
> Please post a pic if you have anything available!
> ...


did u find what u are looking for ?
i have 2 pipes myself and loving them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saad (19/6/15)

Had a bit of a smag unfortunately, need to get a new tank before I can look at pipe again... Kayfun broke...


----------



## andro (19/6/15)

Saad said:


> Had a bit of a smag unfortunately, need to get a new tank before I can look at pipe again... Kayfun broke...


whats happened?


----------



## Saad (19/6/15)

One of the coil screws thread is stripped, so can't get a good fix, makes the ohm reading jump around. Unfortunately it's not the screws thread, it's the base thread


----------



## andro (19/6/15)

do u have other tanks ?


----------



## Saad (19/6/15)

Have a rsst fortunately, but the flavour is not the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

